# Handypay-Opfer gesucht!



## planetopia123 (14 September 2005)

Hallo.

Die Erlaubnis der Moderatoren vorausgesetzt, würde ich hier gern eine Anfrage loswerden. Das TV-Magazin PLANETOPIA sucht Betroffene, die per Shortpay/Handy-Payment abgezockt wurden. Wenn ihr

- Interesse habt, über eure Erfahrungen zu berichten
- diese Woche ein wenig Zeit für uns findet
- in der Nähe von Köln, Bonn, Düsseldorf, Koblenz oder dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet wohnt

dann meldet euch doch bitte schnellstmöglich unter [email protected]

Vielen Dank im voraus.

-----------
PLANETOPIA + Das Wissensmagazin
- immer montags, 22.15 Uhr auf Sat.1 -


----------



## Heiko (14 September 2005)

Aufruf mit mir abgesprochen.


----------

